# what do U do with pets 4 holidays?



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

does anybody know of any pet sitting services? i have gone and booked a weeks holiday for may next year and have only just thought " what the hell am i gonna do with all my animals!". i guess i will have to put my rotties into a kennel, but my torts have a massive greenhouse and shed so they may have to stay at home. then i have pancake torts, hermanns, bearded dragons, royals and a CWD.

what does everybody else do? i dont really know any rep keepers near me so am at a bit of a loss now!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We take in reptiles for boarding but to be honest it's a bit expensive if you have more than one or two. If you ask on here you might be able to find someone who can visit daily for a fee, or is there anyone you trust at all to come in and check on them?

I also use the local kennels for my dogs and they are really good, the only downside is you need to have up to date boosters AND kennel cough vaccinations, I wouldn't usually do kennel cough and my vet recommends 3 year boosters not yearly but the kennels need to see the annual stamp on the records from the vet.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Holiday? whats one of those?

Never had one, theres never been anyone insane enough, trustworthy enough and available all at the same time to look after this lot for us :lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

tinkerbruce said:


> does anybody know of any pet sitting services? i have gone and booked a weeks holiday for may next year and have only just thought " what the hell am i gonna do with all my animals!". i guess i will have to put my rotties into a kennel, but my torts have a massive greenhouse and shed so they may have to stay at home. then i have pancake torts, hermanns, bearded dragons, royals and a CWD.
> 
> what does everybody else do? i dont really know any rep keepers near me so am at a bit of a loss now!


well i have snakes, so i fatten them up and they are fine for a month...

have someone to veg the igs...and crix etc the gex..bd's etc

dog comes with me around europe...wouldnt pop him in a kennel

no idea about torts...

pity your not near me


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

CaseyM said:


> Holiday? whats one of those?
> 
> Never had one, theres never been anyone insane enough, trustworthy enough and available all at the same time to look after this lot for us :lol2:


has to be someone!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

We've just got back from two weeks away, The dogs went down to a close friends, the spiders went to another friends and I had a friend who also keeps reps come in daily to check on, clean and water all the snakes the bosc and the turts. 
We was lucky though to have a couple of good friends who would pet sit gladly for those couple of weeks, wouldn't even have considered going away if not.
The only down side was dropping them all off the day before we went and then rounding them all back up the day we got back after 3 hours sleep  (200 mile round trip!)


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

*H* said:


> We've just got back from two weeks away, The dogs went down to a close friends, the spiders went to another friends and I had a friend who also keeps reps come in daily to check on, clean and water all the snakes the bosc and the turts.
> We was lucky though to have a couple of good friends who would pet sit gladly for those couple of weeks, wouldn't even have considered going away if not.
> The only down side was dropping them all off the day before we went and then rounding them all back up the day we got back after 3 hours sleep  (200 mile round trip!)


spids would have been fine without food...i just have someone water my snakes and spids


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

My friend who was calling in to look after the reps isn't too keen on spiders......


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

*H* said:


> My friend who was calling in to look after the reps isn't too keen on spiders......


ah that makes sense then....
:no1:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

CaseyM said:


> Holiday? whats one of those?
> 
> Never had one, theres never been anyone insane enough, trustworthy enough and available all at the same time to look after this lot for us :lol2:


we havent had a familly holiday for 4 years because we dont trust anybody enough. And we feel bad putting the dogs in kennels. I have to admit i was drunk when i booked the holiday on the internet, just didnt think it through at all. but the last three holidays my husband has had to stay at home with the dogs while i took the kids. Its getting to the stage where we NEED to have a proper family holiday. There is nobody in this world that i trust with the dogs, they will have to go into kennels just for my sanity and insurance purposes! so just got to sort out the beardies, torts and cwd.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I believe Pemberton Pets board reps, but dont know any pet sitters that do them, maybe you should start a service Ali.I wouldnt leave your torts in the garden without the dogs about in case you get broken into. Rowenna from Pet Zoo that used to be in Liverpool told me when they shut the shop they were doing reptile boarding from home as well as the Online shop


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I believe Pemberton Pets board reps, but dont know any pet sitters that do them, maybe you should start a service Ali.I wouldnt leave your torts in the garden without the dogs about in case you get broken into


it can be hard to get ins etc and its not as easy to board as you think..


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Haven't had a holiday since I was 15 no point I get bored on them with nothing to do. Wouldn't go anyway now unless it was a one night thing to skeg vegas or blackpool.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

DannyCRS said:


> Haven't had a holiday since I was 15 no point I get bored on them with nothing to do. Wouldn't go anyway now unless it was a one night thing to skeg vegas or blackpool.


i just drive around europe with the dog, and take a tent!


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah but you have the vans.: victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

DannyCRS said:


> Yeah but you have the vans.: victory:


last time i went (last year 3 times) it was in a old bimmer...not been in a camper yet!'








me and the dog in berlin when im about to have a fight with a security guard

brandenburg gate with the dog

me and the dog in dresden!












when i was with a ex...she looked after the dog...but i came back early and she thought it was cos i was missing her...it wasnt it was cos i missed the dog so i got him a pet passport!!:lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I believe Pemberton Pets board reps, but dont know any pet sitters that do them, maybe you should start a service Ali.I wouldnt leave your torts in the garden without the dogs about in case you get broken into. Rowenna from Pet Zoo that used to be in Liverpool told me when they shut the shop they were doing reptile boarding from home as well as the Online shop


oh god i hadnt thought about the dogs not being here. what the hell am i going to do.......And i wouldnt put my animals in pem pets for nobody. a place that doesnt think beardies need a basking lamp is just dodgy. And as i have 5 beardies they would need to clear half of the vivs!

start a pet sitting service.......maybe. will think about it. maybe a register of people in each area that would be happy to pop in every day for the same in return.


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

You have seen loads of places I have only been to france and spain.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

DannyCRS said:


> You have seen loads of places I have only been to france and spain.


been to many places....always dirt cheap and even lived rough a few times sleeping in deserts...i love sleeping wild

jules
check out some of my trips around europe!


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

great website :no1:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

DannyCRS said:


> great website :no1:


ta, had many adventures around europe!! i can speak a little of 10 languages and our lass hates it...cos if i meet a foreienger on the street or knock on my door i speak to them in there langueage..

other week had 2 bible bashers and i invited them in, 1 yank and 1 german so spoke german to him


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

Haven't you got a family member that you could at least teach the basics to. You have about 7 months to pass on your knowledge.

Thats what I did when we went on our first holiday this year I taught my sister how to care for my reps (I had a lot more reps then lol)

It worked for me


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

oh the advantages of having grown-up kids that are used to my zoo :2thumb:
It's rare that I go away but when I have a weekend out one of my kids moves in and pet/rep/house sits : victory: and already training up my grandkids


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we had an army looking after our animals when we went away! 

had 3 people come in twice a day to do stuff in the house, they all had different animals to look after (one looked after the cats, the fish, the rodents and the leos and baby beardies, which were hers anyway, just staying at our house!) and the others did the snakes, tarantula etc. 

Jasper was looked after by Mason's dad during the day, and his grandma in the evening..

Poppy was looked after by another mate, who had had puppies before, so knew how to look after her in case anything happened early... 
As it was, we came back first thing tues morning, and the pups were born weds evening! 

Was really wierd coming home, and there not being any dogs in  it was sooo quiet!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

pebbles said:


> Haven't you got a family member that you could at least teach the basics to. You have about 7 months to pass on your knowledge.
> 
> Thats what I did when we went on our first holiday this year I taught my sister how to care for my reps (I had a lot more reps then lol)
> 
> It worked for me


no, i have no familly around here. what i need is somebody that can come and stay in my house, then i could leave the dogs at home too. The torts and beardies all need daily attention for food and cleaning. the snakes just need checking every few days. It takes about 1 hour and a half a day to sort them all out. not including the dogs...maybe i should just cancel the holiday


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Why dont we try to set up an RFUK house sitting service - bit like a time share thing- so someone comes and stays at yours for a week and in return when the go on holiday you board their animals for them or offer some other kind of service - maybe agree to do some animal related pick ups or something, or baby sitting - whatever a skills swap - Just a thought. Also someone might like the idea of having a holiday at yours while you are away.

You have ages to sort it - I am sure there are options. There are national pet and house sitters you can buy in but I am sure they wont be cheap


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Fortunately I know a load of keepers and competent friends my way. My advice to you is to seek out your local reptile club and get to know people who are local.

Saying that I haven't had a holiday in years, but if I did would be comfortable in the knowledge all the animals were ok.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

im looking after my friends house 3 cats and 2 chickens for 3 months.
im 18 and i stayed home when my 3 sisters mam and dad went on hoildays coz most animals are mine and then i went when they came back. but i went with my boyfriend on hoildays im not too sure what u can do.


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

Have a look in local vets as quite often, pet/house sitters advertise there. Alternatively, could you look for a boarding kennels that has a small animal boarding licence and see if they'll board reps too.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

what did u say. say that again

H O L I D A Y

I dont know that word.. is it english

:lol2:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

finding a couple of people from the forum close by has to be the best bet. You can set something up between you so it's doesn't cost (much).
I ended up handling a burmese and a retic which is something I would rarely get a chance to do if I hadn't looked in on a friends snakes. Nearly nicked there carpet though :blush:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

snickers said:


> finding a couple of people from the forum close by has to be the best bet. You can set something up between you so it's doesn't cost (much).
> I ended up handling a burmese and a retic which is something I would rarely get a chance to do if I hadn't looked in on a friends snakes. Nearly nicked there carpet though :blush:


carpet or carpet python? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

CaseyM said:


> Holiday? whats one of those?
> 
> Never had one, theres never been anyone insane enough, trustworthy enough and available all at the same time to look after this lot for us :lol2:


Completely in agreement. Nobody lives near us that we know well enough to have them come round and take care of the ENTIRE menagerie.

So "holiday" is one of those things that OTHER people have.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Completely in agreement. Nobody lives near us that we know well enough to have them come round and take care of the ENTIRE menagerie.
> 
> So "holiday" is one of those things that OTHER people have.



Aye, no holiday's for us either. Doesn't help that we're hundreds of miles away from my animal mad family, and t'other halfs family HATES our animals...they're scared of everything bar the cat & dog..and even then they're not 100% sure about the cat :roll:


----------



## blunky (Jan 26, 2008)

I only have 1 leo, when we go away I put his live food into seperate containers with 1 container for every 2 days, I know he only eats maximum once every 2 days and he only eats Superworms max 3 at a time. My neighbour comes in every other day, empties any remaining worms from the viv into my "worm storage" and tips the fresh superworms into a bowl in the viv, when she has done this, she puts gutload and a slice of fruit/potato into the container with the next days worms. Doing it this way she never has to touch the worms (which is something she insists on for some reason :roll: and they are always moderately fresh. Only problem she has ever had was when the heating in our apartment went down on christmas day and she piled hot water bottles around the viv. She didn't know he had a heatmat :lol2: 

Blunky


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I normally leave them and just feed them a couple of nights before i go, i never normally go for more than 2 weeks and i give them 2 big waterbowls incase they poo in one which they have never done while i've been away. I'm going away at Christmas and i'll probably get me nan and grandad to have them round theirs just to make sure of power cuts, make sure the waters alright and check temps etc.


----------

